# Gentoo on ASUS M5A (was: Looking for new notebook)

## der bastler

Gentoo GNU/Linux on ASUS M5A with dual boot option

1. About

The ASUS M5A can be called a subnotebook, considering its weight of 1.55 kg (3.4 lb) and a screen 12 inch across (4:3, 1024x768, no glare/shine something!). At least to me it is a subnotebook, compared to my old notebook, an ASUS L3500D (3 kg / 6.6 lb, 15" screen).

Picture: http://www.asus.com/999%5Cimages%5Cproducts%5C499%5C499_m.jpg

2. Specs

CPU: Intel Pentium M 740

RAM: 2x256 MiB DDR-400

Chipset: Intel 915GM

VGA: Intel 900 (shared memory)

HDD: Hitachi Travelstar 60 GB, 4200 rpm (IC25N060ATMR04-0)

Optical drive: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-822S (seems to burn everything, including DVD-RAM. nice.)

Ethernet: RealTek RTL8139

WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG

Windows XP Professional pre-installed

3. Deal with Windows

I hate to destroy or waste things, so I decided to create a dual boot configuration. Today there are only view things that still need Windows, e.g. certain printers, special software. And I had to buy a licence with this notebook, so why not use it?

3.1. Save the factory settings

The best way to do this: Use the System Rescue CD which is available at http://www.sysresccd.org/

It is Gentoo-based and holds all the things you need to save, restore and fix x86 setups. A must-have for a computer owner, imo!

To boot from this CD one can access a boot media selection dialog by pressing Esc during the ASUS splash screen. After inserting the CD-ROM and selecting MATSHITADVD-RAM the Gentoo System of the Rescue System should boot without problems. 

First I used partimage to save all existing partitions. This useful program copies all used blocks of a partition into an archive. In my case this archive was stored via NFS on another PC in my home network. I encountered three partitions:

/dev/hda1: A hidden partition, holding a recovery version of the pre-installed system; FAT32.

/dev/hda2: Bootable, drive C: in Windows; FAT32.

/dev/hda3: Extended partition.

/dev/hda5: Drive D: in Windows; FAT32.

Thus I created three archives of hda1, hda2 and hda3.

Second step: save the MBR (Master Boot Record) by copying the first 512 Bytes of the HDD. This can be done with dd:

```
dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/nfs/backup_hda.mbr count=1 bs=512
```

Third step: save the partition table with sfdisk:

```
sfdisk -d /dev/hda > /mnt/nfs/backup_hda.sf
```

Finally I created MD5 check sums of all created files (three partimage archives, mbr copy, sfidsk output), added a snapshot of the partimage documentation (http://partimage.org/doc/index.html) and burned everything onto a DVD+RW.

If anything goes wrong one can restore the original factory setup by recovering the partition table:

```
dd if=backup-hda.mbr of=/dev/hda

sfdisk /dev/hda < backup-hda.sf
```

and by extracting the partition contents of said archives with partimage to the repaired partition table.

3.2. Shrink the Windows partitions

Of course Windows was using the whole HDD. Are there people who want to use another system?   :Wink: 

Therefore I needed to reduce the size of the partitions hda2 (drive c) and hda5 (drive d). The System Rescue CD brings along the tool QTParted, which is a QT fronted to the partition editor library (libparted). In this case it is build for the QT embedded environment and can be used in the framebuffer, without the need to start X. It could even identify the USB RF mouse which came with the notebook. QTParted itself 

should be self-explaining. You choose a drive (/dev/hda), choose a partition, click on resize, enter the new size and finally click on commit which actually changes the partitions (comparable to w in fdisk).

3.3. Create Linux partitions

Problem: extended partitions cannot be moved, neither with GNU Parted nor with QTParted. But the free space between /dev/hda2 and /dev/hda3 after reducing the size of /dev/hda2 can be filled with a primary partition. Due to the stone age hdd partition scheme (only four primary partition, only one of them may be an extended partition holding more logical partitions) this primary partition cannot be divided in smaller parts. This resulted in the following partition table (listed in physical order, sizes approx.)

```
/dev/hda1      1.8 GiB   hidden W95 FAT32

/dev/hda2      5   GiB   bootable W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda4     27   GiB   Linux /

/dev/hda3                W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5      2   GiB   W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda6     64   MiB   Linux /boot

/dev/hda7   1536   MiB   Linux swap

/dev/hda8     18   GiB   Linux /home
```

3.4. Test if Windows is still booting properly

Booted via HDD, Windows  was working. No trouble with FAT32.  :Very Happy: 

4. Install Gentoo GNU/Linux

Installation follows The Book (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml), therefore I'll only mention steps unique to this system.

4.1. root, boot and home partitions

As mentioned in 3.3 I created three partitions (swap excluded) for my Gentoo system. /dev/hda4 will hold the root directory (/), /dev/hda6 will be mounted (or lateron not) as /boot and the home directory will be placed on /dev/hda8. I chose ReiserFS as filesystem for both / and /home because I'm using it since my first steps with Gentoo in early 2003 and it never let me down. For /boot I chose ext3, swap is placed on /dev/hda7:

```
mke2fs -j /dev/hda6

mkreiserfs /dev/hda4

mkreiserfs /dev/hda8

mkswap /dev/hda7

swapon /dev/hda7
```

The mount operations at the end of "Preparing the Disks" are adapted to fit the partition situation:

```
mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home

mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda8 /mnt/gentoo/home
```

4.2. Pentium-M or Pentium III?

Due to bug #50616 one must not use the pentium-m cflag for gcc 3.3 or earlier. I want to use pentium-m (which is pentium3 + sse2; sse2 is the critical point), therefore I start with march=pentium3, unmask gcc3.4.x, install gcc, switch to march=pentium-m, recompile gcc and continue. See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2712174.html#2712174

4.3. Kernel

This CPU is fast! With a kernel compile time < 10 min and around 2h for bootstrapping it seriously competes with my desktop (Athlon 2500+ Barton), but produces less heat and noise!

4.4. emerge system and reboot

Due to some use flags emerge system failed to complete before the kernel was built. Therefore I swapped these steps. First break point was the Java documentation, which has to be downloaded separately. Next halt was due to pcmcia-cs and svga needing configured/compiled kernel.

As system log daemon I chose metalog. The cron daemon of my choice was vixie-cron. All my previous PCs used Lilo as bootloader, but I decided to try Grub this time. A good choice, especially with the nice Grub splash image instead of the red text box. I encountered no problems, the handbook is --as expected-- excellent!

Reboot worked without problems. Now I'm going to tweak the system, start Xorg, initialise Xfce and activate WLAN.

---

Original Post:

Ok, I give in. It is nearly impossible to get a notebook without Windows. And HP seems to need much more time...   :Sad: 

So I'm free again to choose a model. Of course if I have to take XP it will be Pro and for sure it will be a dual boot configuration with Linux as default boot option. My ASUS L3500D accompanied me in the last 2.5 years and helped a lot finishing three projects. Did I say that it never saw Windows on its HDD?  :Very Happy: 

I handed in my thesis today, already got a job offer and therefore am looking for a replacement. Something small yet powerful. I checked ASUS again... and found the W5A series. 

http://campuspoint.de/shop/pd1115394895.htm

ASUS W5655AUP

Pentium-M 740

512 MB DDR2-400 (2 x 256 MB)

60 GB HDD 4200rpm

DVD+/-RW (imo important for regularly creating backups of /home/)

Let's take a look at the hardware...

Chipset: Intel 915 GM. Supported?

Graphics: Intel 915GM (Graphics Media Accelerator 900), shared mem. Supported including 3D acceleration?

WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2200G 802.11a/b/g. Very crucial point: Supported? How about wpa_supplicant?

Bluetooth v1.2 (no device information yet. Would be nice to get that working, regarding my cell phone)

integrated RF mouse receiver (guess it is hooked up as usb internally)

integrated Video Camera (again my guess: connected as usb internally)

----------

## demonhunter

Hi bastler!

I've got this Notebook for about 3 months now with Gentoo working to my needs.

 *Quote:*   

> Chipset: Intel 915 GM. Supported? 

 

It is supported in cvs. For the widescreen you will need 915resolution.

 *Quote:*   

> Graphics: Intel 915GM (Graphics Media Accelerator 900), shared mem. Supported including 3D acceleration?

 

I had that working for some time but it suddenly stopped and I am at the moment trying to get direct rendering to work again. It is definitely possible.

 *Quote:*   

> WLAN: Intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2200G 802.11a/b/g. Very crucial point: Supported? How about wpa_supplicant? 

 

Works perfectly with ipw2200 (?) driver.

 *Quote:*   

> Bluetooth v1.2 (no device information yet. Would be nice to get that working, regarding my cell phone) 

 

I am still not getting anywhere on this one. I guess that you need the acpi4asus. But that is not really important to me so I did not put much time into it.

 *Quote:*   

> integrated RF mouse receiver (guess it is hooked up as usb internally) 

 

Worked perfectly without any alterations.

 *Quote:*   

> integrated Video Camera (again my guess: connected as usb internally) 

 

Did not get this to work or even show up on lsusb yet. My guess is, that you need acpi4asus here as well. But your guess is correct anyway.

For Quality and overall performance I can only recommend this Notebook.

In case you buy this, let me know if you run into trouble. I am german too, so we can communicate in german too, if you like that better.

----------

## der bastler

And how about this "glare type" thingy? I saw some notebooks with this kind of display and found them to be difficult to read in daylight...

----------

## demonhunter

Well... Because it more smooth than normal displays, it reflects the light better. So if you put it in direct sunlight you might get problems.

----------

## der bastler

According to various sources on the net the built-in webcam does not work with linux. Cardreader seems to be a critical point, too.

Hmm, seems I should focus on the m56a and buy bluetooth and webcam as external (USB)-devices on my own (if ever needed in future times).

And what about the Thinkpads (T43 resp. X41)? One can read many positive remarks regarding compatibility, but is it true?

----------

## der bastler

Today I picked up my brand new ASUS M56A. A cute little thing!

Guess this weekend will be Gentoo-centred.  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, of course this notebook comes with Windows XP pre-installed. More precisely, it's Windows XP Professional Version 2002. The "first steps" manual has got a sticker reading "Vertrieb nur mit einem neuen ASUS PC" (distribution only with a new ASUS PC). Included are two CD-ROMs, the first one named:

RECOVERY CD-ROM

ASUSTek Computer Inc.

[...]

German

V2.0-XPP

[...]

Disc 1/2

[...]

The software included on this recovery CD-ROM was pre-installed on your hard drive at the factory and may only be used for backup and recovery of your ASUS computer system. Performance of the software is the sole responsibility of ASUSTek Computer Inc.

[...]

EasyStore recovery software is licensed by PowerQuest Corp.

(as far as I can decifer in the unopened paper case)

My question: Can I delete the pre-installed system from the hdd (create new partitions, install Gentoo) AND re-install it if necessary in future times? Or is it gone if the hdd data is gone? I hate to destroy things I paid for and I don't know if I could need Win on this laptop in the future for let's say certain printers or CAD applications.

----------

## nutbar21

It *should* be a full reinstall package.  If not, then it's essentially useless - what if a customer has to format their hard drive and reinstall from scratch?  I would say you can bet on it being a full restore for your system.

----------

## kj.synack

Hi,

I got my thinkpad about 6 months ago, and in about 2-3 weeks I was totally up with gentoo as default boot (dual boot with XP home/preinstalled)

During this 6 months or so, I have done about 3 or 4 re-installs (both XP and gentoo to find the best)

I can say this: Thinkpads also come with XP pre-installed and with system and a hidden restore partition... but, I've formatted my hdd, and installed XP without using "RescueCD", just normal installation, and ran "driver update" utility that comes with thinkpads, which downloaded all other drivers (latest ones from internet)

So, I guess as long as you really know what are the hardware components of your notebook, you can safely wipe out everything, fdisk and install dual-boot.

Here are my i915 related outputs:

```

synack@deimos ~ $ glxgears 

7317 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1463.339 FPS

7326 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1465.116 FPS

```

```

synack@deimos ~ $ glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20041217 x86/MMX/SSE2

```

```

synack@deimos ~ $ uname -a

Linux deimos 2.6.12 #1 SMP Sun Oct 16 23:27:22 MYT 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

and here you can find my kernel, make.conf and xorg.conf files:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-393478.html

Hope it helps...

----------

## der bastler

Friday, 2005-10-21

Download of install-x86-universal-2005.1.iso via bittorrent.

Saturday, 2005-10-22, 1200Z

Burned iso. ISO will be seeded until end of the day. Preparing notebook for first boot.

Saturday, 2005-10-22, 1220Z

Notebook booted flawlessly, ethernet (RTL8139, eth1) and wireless (ipw2200) got detected. 

Using eth1, don't want to search for my WPA key yet.

Going to prepare the hdd next.

----------

## der bastler

Funny output of fdisk:

```

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot     Start        End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1              1        243     1951866   1b  Hidden W95 FAT32

/dev/hda2   *        244       4480    34033702+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

/dev/hda3           4481       7296    22619520    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5           4481       7296    22619488+   b  W95 FAT32

Command (m for help):

```

1.) Hidden? Wtf, I have two CDROMs for recovery, and now there's also a hidden partition? 

Yesterday I opened the CD-ROM paper case by carefully detaching the sealing sticker with a razor blade. Inside: 2 CDROMS "Recovery", a sheet of paper "How to turn off Windows Firewall in Windows Service Pack 2?" (now, who wants to do THAT?) and a sheet of paper with recovery informations. The last one says that there are two options for backup: Using a recovery CD or using a hidden partition. Seems I have both options, but do they depend upon another? So confusing...   :Rolling Eyes: 

2.) FAT32? No NTFS? Ok, easy for me to use partimage to back up the system, but why didn't they used NTFS? Afaik with FAT32 there's no proper rights management...? *shrugs*

----------

## der bastler

In dubio pro reas ("When in doubt, then in favour of the accused").

I'm downloading the x86-SystemRescueCd (Gentoo-based) right now. Because the HDD seems to be FAT32 only there will be no problem to use partimage to backup the existing partitions.

http://www.sysresccd.org

----------

## der bastler

I'm re-writing this topic into some sort of installation log.

Informations extracted with the Gentoo Live CD:

cpuinfo

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 13

model name   : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

stepping   : 8

cpu MHz      : 1729.107

cache size   : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx est tm2

bogomips   : 3407.87

```

dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (root@poseidon) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #1 SMP Wed Aug 3 20:26:57 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001efc0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001efc0000 - 000000001efcf000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001efcf000 - 000000001f000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

495MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 126912

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 122816 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000f6a40

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x06000510 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1efc0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x06000510 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1efc0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x06000510 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1efc0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x06000510 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1efc03f0

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x06000510 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x1efcf040

ACPI: SSDT (v001    AMI   CPU1PM 0x00000001 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x1efc8370

ACPI: DSDT (v001  0AAAA 0AAAA000 0x00000000 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 1f000000 (gap: 1f000000:dfd14000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: initrd=gentoo.igz root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs dokeymap cdroot vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.1 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0409000 soft=c0401000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1729.107 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 482612k/507648k available (2263k kernel code, 24456k reserved, 596k data, 192k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3407.87 BogoMIPS (lpj=1703936)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz stepping 08

Total of 1 processors activated (3407.87 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 16420k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 12) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 12)

ACPI: Power Resource [GFAN] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

inotify device minor=63

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xdf880000, using 3072k, total 16064k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2005.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH6: chipset revision 4

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x116eb1, caps: 0xa04713/0x0

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

hdb: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-822S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 > hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfeb3fc00

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000e400

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000e480

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e800

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000e880

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1250 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.1[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[fe8fd800-fe8fdfff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

libata version 1.11 loaded.

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e0180003357b8b]

ReiserFS: hdb: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdb

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdb.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdb.

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdb

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdb.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.1

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xdfc1ec00, 00:13:d4:5c:12:c7, IRQ 20

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL' (deinit)

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.1

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:04.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xdfc1ec00, 00:13:d4:5c:12:c7, IRQ 20

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:01:03.0 [1043:1997]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 21

Socket status: 30000006

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker

ipw2200: No space for Tx

ipw2200: failed to send RTS_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: Already sending a command

ipw2200: failed to send FRAG_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: Already sending a command

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

ipw2200: Already sending a command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ipw2200: Already sending a command

ipw2200: failed to send RTS_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: Already sending a command

ipw2200: failed to send FRAG_THRESHOLD command

ipw2200: Already sending a command

ipw2200: failed to send POWER_MODE command

ipw2200: Already sending a command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

```

lspci

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1997

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] #09 [2109]

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1882

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at feb80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at feb40000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1882

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at fea80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1993

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at feb38000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] #10 [0091]

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1997

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at e400 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1997

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at e480 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1997

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1997

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at e880 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1997

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at feb3fc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] #0a [20a0]

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: fe800000-fe8fffff

   Capabilities: [50] #0d [0000]

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1997

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1997

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at <unassigned>

   I/O ports at <unassigned>

   I/O ports at <unassigned>

   I/O ports at <unassigned>

   I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

0000:01:03.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1997

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 168, IRQ 21

   Memory at 1f000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Bus: primary=01, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

   Memory window 0: 1f400000-1f7ff000 (prefetchable)

   Memory window 1: 1f800000-1fbff000

   I/O window 0: 00004000-000040ff

   I/O window 1: 00004400-000044ff

   16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:01:03.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1997

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

   Memory at fe8fd800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

0000:01:03.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd SD Card reader (rev 17)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1997

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 4

   Memory at fe8fe400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:01:03.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1997

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 4

   Memory at fe8fe800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1045

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at d800

   Memory at fe8fec00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:01:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 2701

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at fe8ff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

```

lsusb

```

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000 

  idProduct          0x0000 

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.7

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          2

        bInterval              12

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

```

----------

## der bastler

WLAN is working, but only if I activate the internal card in Windows XP! With Linux, the so-called wifi kill switch (Fn+F2) can only be used to deactivate the internal ipw2200 device. After deactivating the wlan adapter it cannot be reactivated again and one has to boot Windows to do the activation. Is it a hybrid switch, half hardware, half software? Apart form that, ipw2200 and wpa_supplicant work out of the box, even with my home network which does not broadcast its ssid and uses WPA...

----------

## der bastler

The tweaking goes on.

Speedstep

With the proper settings in the kernel one can reduce the CPU Frequency with powernowd. I chose a passive setting because my Centrino gives me a rather strange frequency table:

```
cpufrequtils 0.3: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: centrino

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 798 MHz - 1.73 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.73 GHz, 1.73 GHz, 1.73 GHz, 1.73 GHz, 1.73 GHz, 1.73 GHz, 1.73 GHz, 1.33 GHz, 1.06 GHz, 798 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: userspace

  current policy: frequency should be within 798 MHz and 1.73 GHz.

                  The governor "userspace" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 798 MHz (asserted by call to hardware).
```

You see, seven(!) 1.73 GHz steps, so an aggressive setting would need time to travel all the way down to 800 MHz.

Framebuffer

Vesa works, Gensplash included. Today I tried the Intel Framebuffer driver (intelfb), but could not get it to start in 1024x768, so I switched back to vesafb.

Suspend to Disk (swsuspend2)

I chose to patch my kernel (2.6.13-gentoo-r3), because the suspend sources in portage don't include Wireless Extensions 18, which are needed for WPA to work (afaik). But patching is easy if one follows the guide (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2#Patch_kernel).

Et voilà: Hibernate works out of the box!

X.org

The stable version of Xorg refuses to work, so I unmasked Xorg 6.3.99 (via /etc/portage/package.unmask) and... it works! xorgcfg could detect an i810 graphics adapter, and even my own configuration file (driver=i810, chipset=915GM) functions perfectly. In the next days I'll re-work my xorg.conf and publish it here. And yes, the Synaptics touchpad is supported, there's a guide in gentoo-wiki.com.

OpenGL

I enabled intel-agp and i915-drm as modules in the kernel and put them in modules.autoload. And after I've got the X server up and running I can give you the ouput of glxgears:

```
GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS=4096/4096

GL_RENDERER   = Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20041217 x86/MMX/SSE2

GL_VERSION    = 1.3 Mesa 6.2.1

GL_VENDOR     = Tungsten Graphics, Inc

GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint GL_EXT_cull_vertex GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_convolution GL_EXT_copy_texture GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_histogram GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_polygon_offset GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_subtexture GL_EXT_texture GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1 GL_APPLE_client_storage GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_INGR_blend_func_separate GL_MESA_pack_invert GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture GL_MESA_window_pos GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_vertex_program GL_NV_vertex_program1_1 GL_SGI_color_matrix GL_SGI_color_table GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SGIX_depth_texture GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

6489 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1297.671 FPS

6490 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1297.951 FPS

6489 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1297.624 FPS

```

----------

## der bastler

DVD-RAM: Just insert a DVD-RAM media, mount it like a normal DVD and copy/move data to it. No problems, no special programs or drivers, just works.

----------

## biatch0

 *der bastler wrote:*   

> WLAN is working, but only if I activate the internal card in Windows XP! With Linux, the so-called wifi kill switch (Fn+F2) can only be used to deactivate the internal ipw2200 device. After deactivating the wlan adapter it cannot be reactivated again and one has to boot Windows to do the activation. Is it a hybrid switch, half hardware, half software? Apart form that, ipw2200 and wpa_supplicant work out of the box, even with my home network which does not broadcast its ssid and uses WPA...

 Have you had any luck finding something to force the radio on for your notebook? I just finished installing gentoo on my new m5200a, and I pressed FN+F2 for some stupid reason... I really don't look forward to reinstalling windows just to press FN+F2, before reinstalling gentoo and hoping that I (or anyone else) never press FN+F2 again.

----------

## der bastler

 *biatch0 wrote:*   

> Have you had any luck finding something to force the radio on for your notebook? I just finished installing gentoo on my new m5200a, and I pressed FN+F2 for some stupid reason... I really don't look forward to reinstalling windows just to press FN+F2, before reinstalling gentoo and hoping that I (or anyone else) never press FN+F2 again.

 

Did not try, but now I have another problem.  It seems that the DVD drive does not work properly anymore!

DVD+RW is mounted, copy operation of a 900MiB archive results in:

```

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 82724

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 20681

cp: reading `/mnt/cdrom/system-7.tar.gz': Input/output error

```

System: Gentoo Linux Minimal Live CD 2006.1, boot options: gentoo docache

Strange, because the system booted from the optical drive, without errors.

And now? Is the optical drive dying?

hdparm /dev/hdb

```

VFS: busy inodes on changed media

/dev/hdb:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

hdparm -i /dev/hdb

```

VFS: busy inodes on changed media

/dev/hdb:

 Model=MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-822S, FwRev=1.00, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6

 * signifies the current active mode

```

hdparm -I /dev/hdb

```

VFS: busy inodes on changed media

/dev/hdb:

hdb: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xec

ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media

        Model Number:      MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-822S

        Serial Number:

        Firmware Revision: 1.00

Standards:

        Likely used CD-ROM ATAPI-1

Configuration:

        DRQ response: 50us.

        Packet size: 12 bytes

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        DMA: sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

HW reset result:

        CBLID- below V1h

        Device num = 1

```

After unmounting, dmesg says:

```

cdrom: hdb: dirty DVD+RW media, "finalizing"

```

Same DVD+RW media on my desktop system (Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-107D) gives no error during similar copy operation.

Help!

----------

## der bastler

Background of my resurrection of this rather old thread: Some weeks ago I had to send my M56A notebook to ASUS because of a malfunctioning display. Apparently the connection between graphics adapter and display suffered from a loose contact (had to turn the display lid several times to get a clear picture). Standard procedure in this case: remove home directory, overwrite/delete important config and/or data files. 

After three weeks ASUS returned the notebook with a new display. And since then I'm preparing a new Gentoo Linux system on my desktop's hdd (chroot installation method). Ok, until now I never ever re-installed a Linux system once it was up and running. But I wanted to rearrange partitions, wanted to switch to ext3 and anyway the system would have needed a complete rebuild due to the major version update of gcc.

And tonight I'm sitting here with "System 7" (*) tared, gziped and ready for installation. And what do I get? I/O error.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ok, with NFS I was able to extract the system to the notebook's hdd. Right now I'm building the portage tree. Let's hope the optical drive is only picky about its media...

--

(*) As you can see, this is my seventh Gentoo Linux System, replacing "System 4" on the M56A.

----------

## der bastler

 *biatch0 wrote:*   

> Have you had any luck finding something to force the radio on for your notebook? I just finished installing gentoo on my new m5200a, and I pressed FN+F2 for some stupid reason... I really don't look forward to reinstalling windows just to press FN+F2, before reinstalling gentoo and hoping that I (or anyone else) never press FN+F2 again.

 

Ok, one year passed, and no solution yet! If I press Fn+F2, the blue LED is switched off, the ip2200 has no contact anymore and -- most important -- subsequent key presses on Fn+F2 produce no acpid events...

Once dead the WLAN adapter stays dead. Booting into Win XP is still necessary to deactivate the kill switch. This is the only downside of this excellent piece of hardware! (And I really mean it, everything else works just out of the box)

----------

